# hi



## Burnie (May 29, 2008)

hi lets see some pics


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

You show me yours...... :lol:



















You may recognise the power station is you use the M62 past Leeds.

Stu.


----------



## Burnie (May 29, 2008)

Been past many a time [smiley=dizzy2.gif]





























[/code]


----------

